# Clipping dew claws on my dog.



## Lizzie098 (Jun 30, 2011)

Ok so I have a wonderful  Lab + German Shepherd + Newfoundland + Golden Retriever mix. She is a great family dog. But when it comes to clipping her back dew claws, its a different story.    I would not clip them unless I absolutly had to, and I do! Her claws grow so long, it starts to go into her foot.   So anyways she goes crazy when I try to clip them. And after hours of trying I usualy get one. When I do she 'yelps' so loud!    I know I am not hitting her skin or anything because I cut it so far down, but I still feel so bad. I am starting to be scared that next time I have to clip them, she might turn on me (because she just gets so nervous and scared)! Please if anyone can help, please do.


----------



## rockdoveranch (Jun 30, 2011)

Boy!  That is a tough one!  

If you are close to a vet who will only charge for clipping nails, I think it would be worth it to you and for her to take her in have it done there.  They can be really quick so the dog does not have to go through much stress.

You could consider muzzling her, but that too would be stressful on the both of you.

I babysit my daughter's Boston Terrier a lot.  He has fast growing nails to and clipping them is a struggle.  I find it easier to take him to the vet when we go to town.  He charges $1 a toe nail and does not charge for a visit.  Last time he nipped at the vet tech on the last nail which happened to be on a back foot.  He did not break the skin and the tech though nothing of it although I sure did.  They know to be cautious with him.

I would love to see your girl's picture.  She sounds lovely.


----------



## redtailgal (Jun 30, 2011)

.


----------



## carolinagirl (Jul 1, 2011)

What kind of clippers are you using and how sharp are they?  When a nail is clipped, there is some crushing action to the nail.  not much....but there is some.  It sends tiny invisible cracks down the nail.  This really does hurt some dogs.  And it's also possible she was hurt once and remembers it.  Have you thought about trying a pedi-paws?  It's a little dremmel tool thingy that is made to grind nails down.  She may react better to that.  People who show dogs almost never use clippers, they use regular dremmel tools with the sandpaper pad on the end to sand them down.


----------



## Lizzie098 (Jul 1, 2011)

I only trim her 2 dew claws, the others don't need trimming (Thank You Lord). So I am not going to buy an exspensive clipper because she will not let me touch her nails with anything much less something that makes noise. I am just scard she might try to bite me because she is so scared and once that happens we will have to get rid of her. We have little childen and any sighn of aggresion from her will be taken seriously.


Oh and some one wrote to practice clipping her nails all the time, but that is impossible. As soon as I touch her nails with anything she starts going crazy.


 So Idk what I will do next time when clipping comes around because she just turnes into a different dog when I have to do that. I will have to check with her vet and see how much she charges but I don't think my Dad will want to take her in just for nail clipping(we live a long way from town) so if anyone has any other ideas please let me know!  


Here are some pic of Lady.


----------



## Lizzie098 (Jul 1, 2011)

carolinagirl said:
			
		

> What kind of clippers are you using and how sharp are they?  When a nail is clipped, there is some crushing action to the nail.  not much....but there is some.  It sends tiny invisible cracks down the nail.  This really does hurt some dogs.  And it's also possible she was hurt once and remembers it.  Have you thought about trying a pedi-paws?  It's a little dremmel tool thingy that is made to grind nails down.  She may react better to that.  People who show dogs almost never use clippers, they use regular dremmel tools with the sandpaper pad on the end to sand them down.


I'll try the sand paper, but like I said she does not like me touching her nails and I know that will take a long time to sand down. But thanks for the thought!


----------



## rockdoveranch (Jul 1, 2011)

She is lovely.  

How old is she?  Do you know her background?  Was she a rescue or did you get her from someone when she was a pup or older dog?  

If she is good with the kiddos I would just leave those back dewclaws alone and take her to the vet to have them clipped during times you have planned trips to town.  

While loving on her I would not worry if all she does is move her paw away when you are handling her back feet and touching her dewclaws with your hands.

Now, if she shows signs of aggression when you or the kids touch her back feet or dewclaws with your hands I would probably get rid of her.  I am a firm believer in doing all we can to keep our children safe.  

Best of luck.


----------



## Lizzie098 (Jul 1, 2011)

Lady is now about 2 or 2+1/2 . We got her when she we a little pup so there is only a sweet back round with our family.    She has NEVER shown aggression tword anyone, but I just worry that if she ever would, it would be when I clip her nails. But I don't have to worry for a while til they grow back (it won't be too long because i did not get much off).


----------



## genuck (Aug 16, 2011)

Take her to a groomer, not a vet. She may surprise you and just sit there while they clip them. Many dogs will let someone else do a lot more to them than 'mom'. Also, hopefully they will not quick them and if they do there is styptic powder right there to stop the bleeding. If they need a muzzle they have one. Plus, it will be a lot less stress on YOU.


----------



## foxywench (Aug 23, 2011)

i agree, have a groomer or a vet do them...
ive known many a dog give attitude to their people but not even make a flinch when a groomer of vet does it.

i personally switched to a dremmel...
i thought the dogs would freek out about the sound so i had someone hel we loaded up on tiny bits of chicken...i turned it on and gave them treats, i touched their foot i gave them treates ect untill i finally got the dremmel neer the foot, again treates eventually touching the nail with it for a minute milisecond and shoving a treat into their mouths before they had chance to react....
i kept doing this untill they figured the sound = yummy.

the thing to keep in mind with a dremmel is it has to be quick, if you hold the drum onto the nail for more than a couple of seconds it gets HOt from the friction.
BUT...
my dogs took soooo much better to the dremmel that instead of a once monthly FIGHT to get their nails clipped, its now 1 second on each nail a week with NO fight, ive found by doing it for a seocnd per nail once a week it keeps the nails shorter.
while i was getting them used to the dremmel i got their naisl clipped by a groomer to keep them short so i never had to hold it on the nail for long...now weve made the switch i just do it once a week for a second per nail and have no fuss or fight.
i even use it on the cats and the macaw.

it sounds to me shes learnt how to manipulate you...
she knows if she puts up a fuss you dont mess with her feet...
but it also sounds like a reaction to pain...if the nail clippers arnt EXtREEMLY sharp it can cause microfractures and crushes which agrivates the tiny nerves in the nail beds.
shes probably had 1 or 2 bad experiences and now is doing everything in her power to not allow that to ever happen again.


----------

